# Soothing teething puppy gums



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Are there any home remedies for soothing inflammation of the gums due to teething? My pup is teething and his teeth are coming out nicely, most of his fronts are out but one of his top K9s in particular the gum around it is extra swollen and irritated. The puppy tooth is gone and it's just a puffy gum right now, I don't see the adult tooth yet. It looks real uncomfortable, a bit swollen and he's got a bit of a bad breath so I'm keeping an eye out for an infection although doesn't really seem to bother him.
Thanks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Freeze a wet rag and let the pup chew on it.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

freeze some carrots


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Mario Fernandez said:


> freeze some carrots


I second this


I also froze hotdogs for my boy when he was a pup and wet dog food in a "dogzilla" bone


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks guys, I've been making him frozen popsicles out his Honest Kitchen mush, so I guess every one is using some thing frozen


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

What about the over the counter benzecaine baby gum stuff that is a topical anesthetic. Should be safe to use.


----------

